# Artcow subforum



## left arm (Sep 2, 2019)

Out of curiosity, is there any reason why an artcow subforum doesn't exist? I'm aware that there exists a prefix for artcows, but that only extends to the general lolcow forum. Plus, I think some cows that are in different boards could be better classified as artcows, sense they've achieved their online notability from posting artwork. (Two examples off the top of my head would be Tearzah and purplekecleon, and I'm sure people can think of more).


----------



## Null (Sep 2, 2019)

Boards are for cultures, not classifications.


----------



## Maskull (Sep 2, 2019)

Is there compelling reason to splinter each classification into its own subforum? Are there really so many they deserve their own space outside of the Lolcow forum?


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Sep 2, 2019)

Artcows are interesting because of their spergs on platforms they use, not because they can(not) draw.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Sep 2, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> Artcows are interesting because of their spergs on platforms they use, not because they can(not) draw.


This. Also, most artcows are already covered under "Animal Control".


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Sep 2, 2019)

You can find them within subforums anyway, is really not that hard.


----------

